# Anyone collect antique fly fishing equipment?



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

My dad fished with Shakespeare Wonderods years ago so I'm partial to them. This is my rig for bass fishing with dry flies/poppers. I've got another Ocean City Model 90 on a Cabelas graphite travel rod I use for Trout fishing. Does a great job. When I took the reel I use on my bass rod up to Cabelas to have new line put on it, it drew quite a crowd. No one up there had seen one before. The rod is a 1968 model FYB-500 Presidential, 8wt - 8' 6".The reel is a model from the 1950's. I have several different Wonderods - some like this one had never had a reel on them before and several model 90 reels new in the box. They are are coming out of estates where our fathers or grandfathers had purchased them years ago and never used them.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

I love the old Shakespeares. They are an excellent rod, even by today's standards. I collect older Browning Silaflex, Fenwick, Heddon, Pflueger etc... There's a lot of fun and entertainment in the history of this sport.

Joe C.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I still use a Wonder rod, you can see the spiral wrap on it. Its a great liitle fly rod, very small, only 6 ft maybe. It was my grandfathers, not sure of the age but he died in the 60's.


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

I fish a rebuilt bamboo Shakespeare. It is now 5'5" -2/1 - 3 wt. It throws lines & I love it.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I probably shouldn't pass this along, but if you watch E-bay, there are usually several Wonderods on there at any one time. I just picked up two 1968 FY-B-500 Presidential 8 weight, 8' 6" models this week. One is new in the wrapper. You will probably be surprised at how reasonable these rods are. I don't think they have ever made a prettier rod. If you go to Shakespeare's website, they have a listing of the model numbers and when they were made. There is a 1949 model up for bid now complete with the blue bag and metal container. If the rod is complete with those, it goes for considerably more money. The 6 foot rods were mostly professional models. They go a little higher. I have one of those with the price tag and information book still hanging on it. Try one of the Ocean City model 90 automatics on one and you will never go back to a modern rig. And again, they appear on E-Bay pretty regularily. One of the original makers for the Ocean City reels founded Penn Reels. I love the history of the Shakespeare rods and the reaction they draw when you pull one out to use it. There has to be alot of smiling fishermen in the great beyond watching us still using their pride and joys!


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

bobg12 said:


> I fish a rebuilt bamboo Shakespeare. It is now 5'5" -2/1 - 3 wt. It throws lines & I love it.


Where'd you get it rebuilt? I have a bamboo Shakespeare that I've always wanted to try but I've been WAY too afraid it would just snap in half.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.hofmannsluresinc.com

Not for purists, but I grabbed a few of these. They look promising and just plain neat.

Fly fishing was regularly done with spinners WAY BACK from what I have read...here in the U.S. anyhow. see "Henshall"

I nabbed a few 1/32 spoons and can't wait to try 'em out.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i know at least one fly guy here that likes those spoons.
live2fish.


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

Mojohook said:


> Where'd you get it rebuilt? I have a bamboo Shakespeare that I've always wanted to try but I've been WAY too afraid it would just snap in half.



This guy was recommended to me & I bought my rebuilt Shakespeare off him. I really like the rod I bought, and his detail is great. He sells his rebuilt rods on ebay, and also does Bamboo rebuilds & repairs for fishermen. His ebay handle is: lublgrud

His contact info:
Lulbegrud Creek Fly Rods
Dave Cottengim
107 Pineway st.
Garner, NC 27529
(919) 779-0594
[email protected]

Hope this helps & you get your Shakespeare back out on the stream.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

bobg12 said:


> Hope this helps & you get your Shakespeare back out on the stream.


Thanks! I think it will!


----------

